#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-21
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<granjero>  ?=
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> por q granjero?, tenes una granja de servidores?
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, 0/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, como va la causa?
<mama21mama> cual?
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, el SL
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> es un decir
<mama21mama> a xD bien ando haciendo que los desarrolladores de purple twitter usen gettext
<mama21mama> purple twitter = prpltwtr.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, oks suena bien
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses, http://prpltwtr.googlecode.com/issues/attachment?aid=8914561485397727504&name=prpltwtr2-l10n-es.png&token=757ddbe1f13ffe1e9a3bd4ec139011b5&inline=1
<mama21mama> es una imagen... lo que ando haciendo.
<mama21mama> mmm no se ve http://code.google.com/p/prpltwtr/issues/detail?id=46
<mama21mama> ese si.
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, super...
<Debian> :P
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-22
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<granjero> buenas madrugadas
<TriX> buenos dias
<Guest28534> hola
<Guest28534> como andan?
<TriX> hola
<Guest28534> de bs as todos?
<Guest28534> hola necesito ayuda para particionar un disco
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama :. ayuda con language C 
 * mama21mama :. quiero Internacionalizar un proyecto en language C 
<mama21mama> l10n para un proyecto en C si pueden aportar estaria bueno. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10483680#post10483680
<L1pe> mama21mama: gettext
<mama21mama> si
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-23
<mama21mama> esa web de ubuntu donde se subia las imagenes como era la url?
<juancarlospaco> imagenes cualquiera o imagenes de programas ?
<juancarlospaco> habia una tipo imageshack.us pero de ubuntu, era rusa o algo asi, pero la ultima vez que chequee, estaba cerrada
<juancarlospaco> :/
<mama21mama> encontre este http://tinypic.com/
<mama21mama> esta desde 2004
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mama21mama> imageshack que se meta las fotos en el *
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mama21mama> fotos/imagenes
<mama21mama> me sensuro
<juancarlospaco> jajajaja
<juancarlospaco> mucho Pr0n
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<mama21mama> no mira http://twitpic.com/42pvp0
<mama21mama> user de imageshack mama21mama
<mama21mama> como es a pedal el servidor restringen por ip
<mama21mama> no hay nada via web picasaweb me parece si no estaria bueno.
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<juancarlospaco> que loco
<juancarlospaco> picasa tiene pa subi por web
<mama21mama> me refiero a alguien que haga una web de upload de imagenes pero con el sistema de picazaweb
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> sabia lo uso.
<juancarlospaco> que tiene de distinto a imageshack y otros ?
<mama21mama> pero para subir una imagene hay que hacer como 15 pasos
<mama21mama> y luego compartirla.
<mama21mama> imageshack te hace los tag para foro
<mama21mama> y con la imagene chikita
<mama21mama> y luego vos le haces click ves en full
<mama21mama> asi no consumis banda
<juancarlospaco> yo ya los hago con el tamaño especifico y siempre uso direct link
<juancarlospaco> che
<juancarlospaco> yo veo esas imagenes en imageshack
<juancarlospaco> y estoy en argentina
<juancarlospaco> :/
<juancarlospaco> y no tengo login ahi
<juancarlospaco> no sera algo del motor del foro ?
<juancarlospaco> marcaste con rojo en el gestor de paquetes, hay uno instalando pidgin
<mama21mama> debe ser el foro como dices si
<juancarlospaco> (copie el link de la primer imagen)
<mama21mama> es el ppm = puppy package manager
<mama21mama> lo que ves.
<juancarlospaco> si
<mama21mama> igual no me gusto que yo el que subio las imagenes no las pueda ver.
<juancarlospaco> y pero si yo puedo, tal vez no es algo de imageshack
<juancarlospaco> tal vez, no se
<mama21mama> si es algo de imageshack de aqui a aqui a la china seguro.
<Guest52459> hola
<juancarlospaco> hola
<Guest52459> como va juancarlospaco
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<Guest52459> tengo una sola pregunta, no se si me podras ayudar
<Guest52459> recien acabo de instalar el 10.10
<juancarlospaco> bien
<Guest52459> tengo una tarjeta nVIDIA
<Guest52459> instale el driver recomendado
<Guest52459> pero despues del booteo
<Guest52459> el tiempo de 'refresco' cuando muevo una ventana, o abro algo, etc
<Guest52459> es muy lento
<Guest52459> aclaro que esto no me pasaba con 10.04
<Guest52459> instale del USB mediante unetbootin
<Guest52459> si eso tiene algo que ver
<juancarlospaco> bien
<juancarlospaco> no
<juancarlospaco> que monitor es?, a que resolucion ?
<Guest52459> LG 19" a 1440x900
<juancarlospaco> uno de 20", wide
<juancarlospaco> fijate si puedes ponerle una resolucion menor, y el refresco sigue igual ?
<Guest52459> sisi, es 20 wide
<Guest52459> ok
<Guest52459> ahora pruebo
<Guest52459> por el momento desactive los efectos y eso
<Guest52459> y anda rapido
<Guest52459> pero era insoportable
<Guest52459> estoy esperando encontrar una solucion, porque instale el .96  y lo mismo
<Guest52459> ahora instale el 1.73
<juancarlospaco> deshabilitale el dinamic contrast
<Guest52459> y espero rebooteo si no encuentro nada
<Guest52459> ok
<juancarlospaco> del menucito
<Guest52459> listo, volvi a habilitar los efectos
<Guest52459> y santo remedio
<Guest52459> hah
<toOl> ni modo, me quedare con guest
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<toOl> si, ubuntu es extranio
<juancarlospaco> distinto ?
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<toOl> distinto a Slax, si
<juancarlospaco> ß!℮₪
<toOl> esa la tengo en el PEN
<toOl> la llevo a todos lados
<toOl> con una pequenia suite de Disenio Grafico
<toOl> anda de puta madre
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> esta bueno eso...  mas si te dedicas a eso con soft libre...
<toOl> si, cuesta acostumbrarse
<toOl> porque adobe te da paja
<toOl> al tener todo 'hermanado'
<juancarlospaco> pero se puede
<juancarlospaco> las wacom andan barbaro en ubuntu
<juancarlospaco> no se si la tendencia no va hacia reemplazar flash con html5/js
<juancarlospaco> pero es amplio, hay otras cosas fuera de la web
<toOl> sisi, tengo una genius f-pen 509
<toOl> anda de pelos
<toOl> despues de un poco de toqueteo
<toOl> pero anda
<juancarlospaco> tengo una mousepen 8x6
<toOl> con gimp, inkscape, mypaint
<toOl> se la aguantan
<toOl> todos agitan con wacom, mas los que quieren empezar
<toOl> pero hasta que le sacas el jugo
<juancarlospaco> si
<toOl> conviene una genius
<toOl> economico y funcional
<toOl> generalmente todo lo genius me agrada
<toOl> hasta ahora no me fallo
<toOl> mouse, parlantes, etc
<juancarlospaco> si, igual valen lo que salen, no usan pilas las wacom
<juancarlospaco> pero las genius no estan mal, mas para mi k es de hobby nomas
<toOl> si eso si
<toOl> tendria que probar una para decirte
<toOl> las intuos andan de lujo lei/escuche
<toOl> vienen con puntas distintas
<toOl> como las puas de guitarra con diferentes grosores
<juancarlospaco> hay muchos plugins para gimp, pinceles animados, y cosas interesantes
<toOl> si
<toOl> vos a que te dedicas?
<toOl> ademas del 2D me gusta mucho Blender
<toOl> pero ahora lo deje olvidado
<juancarlospaco> nunca entendi blender, pero se q es muy grosso
<juancarlospaco> soy Admin de Linux y de Red
<juancarlospaco> me meti un poco en eso por que ayudaba en una web antes...  ya no esta mas
<juancarlospaco> a vos si te vas a dedicar a eso, te sugiero mira lo del proyecto " 3D-No-Plugins ", muestra cosas 3D de Blender en Web,con HTML5/Js
<juancarlospaco> es como Flash pero sin flash, lol
<granjero> buenas noches
<granjero> como les va_
<granjero> ?
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> im Faina
<granjero> que rica una faina
<granjero> con cebollita
<granjero> como va eso juancarlospaco ?
<juancarlospaco> aca andamio
<granjero> mas turbado que nunca?
<juancarlospaco> por una pluma no volamo
<granjero> =P
<granjero> anduvo genial el tema de los logs y los backups
<granjero> ahora le agregue al log que me ponga el tamaño en MB del archivo
<toOl> colgue, sorry, gracias por la data juancarlospaco
<juancarlospaco> cansado, muchas boludeces en el laburo, renegando pa entender un Switch Layer 3 de Alcatel, mas raro que no se que
<granjero> alcatel es una marca medio chongaza
<granjero> por lo menos sus celulares son una porqueria
<juancarlospaco> una cagada trascendental granjero, usa la mascara de red en HEXAdecimal, no tipo /24 o 255.255.255.250
<granjero> hay que traducirlo
<granjero> tiene que haber en los repos un traductor de hexadecimal a jeringoso
<juancarlospaco> toOl aprende python, podes encontrar el "Hermanado"que decis, por que se puede scriptar todo en Gimp,Inkscape y Blender con el
<juancarlospaco> jajajajaja granjero :)
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> encima no usa 802.1Q, no se que onda, tiene su propia sistema de vlan o algo asi, ni lei eso, ya me da asco
<juancarlospaco> se lo voy a dejar a otro
<juancarlospaco> lol
<granjero> que bueno que podés delegar
<granjero> a mi me estan quemando el marulo en el laburo
<granjero> y ahora mi server dice
<granjero> 6 packages can be updated.
<granjero> 6 updates are security updates.
<granjero> y le doy apt-get upgrade
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<granjero> y  nada
<juancarlospaco> es correcto granjero
<juancarlospaco> apt-get upgrade no te upgradea el kernel...
<juancarlospaco> y los paquetes mas "core"
<granjero> Los siguientes paquetes se han retenido:
<granjero>   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<granjero> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 3 no actualizados.
<juancarlospaco> claro
<granjero> ahh no sabia eso
<juancarlospaco> el nucleo
<granjero> el nucleo mirando hacia abajo
<juancarlospaco> con apt-get dist-upgrade te upgradea el kernel
<juancarlospaco> y te va a decir: please reboot
<juancarlospaco> despues del upgrade de kernel
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<granjero> pero ese comando me sube a la 10.10
<juancarlospaco> no
<granjero> si
<granjero> dist-upgrade
<granjero> upgrade de ditribución!
<granjero> eso lo hice para subir de 8.10 a 9.04 mi ubuntu desktop hace mucho
<juancarlospaco> no
<juancarlospaco> a menos que cambies los sources
<juancarlospaco> te pone el ultimo nucleo para esa release
<granjero> 100% seguro?
<juancarlospaco> igual dice la tipica:   are you sure?   Y / N: _
<granjero> me parece que eso lo dejo para cuando ghostee el rigido
<granjero> si se cae el server estoy hasta el cuello en mierda tibia
<granjero> ya bastante tengo con los empleados que les agarra microftitis aguda y se trulan haciendo una planilla de calculo
<granjero> microsoftitits
<juancarlospaco> yo uso en mi servo: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get clean
<granjero> asi nomás?
<granjero> apt-get clean no hice nunca
<granjero> libera espacio no?
<juancarlospaco> dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict resolution system, and it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the expense of less important ones if necessary. So, dist-upgrade command may remove some packages.
<juancarlospaco> eso dice el man apt-get
<granjero> dist-upgrade command may remove some packages. eso me da terror =)
<juancarlospaco> por eso te digo que ese siempre te pregunta Y / N
<juancarlospaco> apt-get clean libera espacio si
<granjero> yo por ahora le dejo el kernel que tiene
<juancarlospaco> igual si compilaste modulos, o le metiste mano al kernel, al pisarlo obvio que pisa las modificaciones que le hallas echo al anterior
<granjero> no todavia no compile nunca un kernel
<juancarlospaco> hoy en dia no es necesario
<granjero> si tuviera tiempo de investigar me encantaría
<granjero> pero ahora mi próximo reto es una VPN
<juancarlospaco> OpenVPN
<granjero> estuve leyendo
<juancarlospaco> si manejas SSH, no es gran cosa
<granjero> uso ssh todo el tiempo
<granjero> el server solo tiene el cable de energia y el de red
<juancarlospaco> es una especie de SSH bien tunning, hablando en chabacano
<granjero> porque donde laburo hay dos sedes
<juancarlospaco> una ssh con shared encryption key
<juancarlospaco> lol
<granjero> y quiero unirlas
<juancarlospaco> bien
<granjero> para que de la sede "remota" vean las comparticiones samba
<granjero> y yo me pueda meter y usar vinagre para solucionar problemas
<juancarlospaco> uh, samba?, tenes windows dando vueltas
<granjero> queda un soft de gestión que estamos viendo de reemplazar
<granjero> y tengo macs
<juancarlospaco> mmm, fijate el proyecto NxNoMachine/FreeNX ...  es un pokito menos pesado que VNC
<juancarlospaco> si me lee alguien que sabe me critica, pero el principio del tunel de vpn no esta demasiado lejos del principio de un tunel ssh
<juancarlospaco> pero usa cosas diferentes, como las key, el servidor, que levanta solo, etc
<granjero> http://www.ulteo.com/home/en/home
<juancarlospaco> las macs son amigables en red con linux, pero los windows y su protocolo te llenan la red de spamm de paquetes
<granjero> yo no investigue si las macs levantan NFS
<juancarlospaco> si, lo hacen
<juancarlospaco> o sshfs
<granjero> ese link de arriba es lo que fantaseo implementar
<juancarlospaco> conosco
<juancarlospaco> es bueno
<juancarlospaco> pero fijate el NX para reemplazar el VNC
<granjero> mi jefe usa teamviewer pero es pago
<juancarlospaco> ah, se, el NX es GPL
<juancarlospaco> pasa q el teamviewer tiene cliente para todo
<juancarlospaco> lol
<granjero> si
<juancarlospaco> pero VNC es pesadote, y no tiene seguridad
<juancarlospaco> ojo, NFS tampoco tiene seguridad
<juancarlospaco> y SMB es un protocolo re sucio en red
<granjero> tiene una clave
<juancarlospaco> chequealo con un wireshark si no me crees
<juancarlospaco> si, con el wireshark capturas la clave cuando te autenticas, lol
<juancarlospaco> pescas la clave cuando pasa po'l cable
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<granjero> ¿?
<juancarlospaco> claro
<granjero> a ver...
<juancarlospaco> ponele pones de clave: pepe,  en el paquete ves: pepe, en cambio en otros protocolos en el paquete ves: j23hr54kjbhkeqhkjhr34
<granjero> cualquiera que esté en la red del laburo
<granjero> puede ponerse a leer el trafico?
<juancarlospaco> tiene tus claves
<juancarlospaco> aja
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> gancho
<granjero> conectado a la wireless
<juancarlospaco> yo hasta miro las imagenes que navegan los demas, o los videos
<granjero> eso con el NX
<juancarlospaco> no
<juancarlospaco> con NX no se ven las claves
<granjero> no no
<unimix> juancarlospaco, NFSv4 with Kerberos https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto
<granjero> decia por lo de mirar
<juancarlospaco> ep, hola unimix
<juancarlospaco> mirar q granjero ?
<unimix> o/
<granjero> <juancarlospaco> yo hasta miro las imagenes que navegan los demas, o los videos
<granjero> unimix,
<granjero> buenas noches
<unimix> granjero, o/
<juancarlospaco> ah, si, hay muchas maneras granjero, instalate: sudo apt-get install driftnet y conectate a un Hub
<juancarlospaco> el que dice unimix es bueno ves, te autentica con el kerberos
<granjero> ahi estaba leyendo
<juancarlospaco> sudo driftnet -i eth0 -v -s
<juancarlospaco> con eso capturas en la eth0, imprime en terminal, y decodifica la multimedia que pase por el cable
<granjero> driftnet -i wlan0 -v -s funciona?
<juancarlospaco> si granjero
<granjero> hace falta x?
<granjero> o desde la terminal
<juancarlospaco> tambien una interface tap que sea la union de todas
<juancarlospaco> -x es el directorio donde guardar las imagenes
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> me refiero a Xserver
<granjero> o gestor de ventanas
<juancarlospaco> no entendi granjero
<juancarlospaco> obvio si estas solo en esa seccion de a red, no ves nada, pero es para ejemplificarte, que no es nada del otro mundo
<juancarlospaco> no necesitas correr eso en un servidor, cualquier vago que logre tener ip ya puede escuchar
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> =)
<granjero> tengo la red mas insegura del milenio
<juancarlospaco> y si te poisoneo el ARP con el 4g8...
<juancarlospaco> sudo apt-get install 4g8
<juancarlospaco> lool
<granjero> y si hago unas crême bruleè con una shifonade de menta y un sorbet de arandano con canela
<juancarlospaco> por eso digo, password en texto plano, pan para hoy...
<juancarlospaco> xD
<granjero> hambre para mañana
<granjero> el pass que le mando al server por ssh tambien se esnifa así nomas?
<juancarlospaco> no
<juancarlospaco> ssh es seguro
<granjero> aaaahhhhhh!
<granjero> ok
<juancarlospaco> NX corre sobre ssh
<granjero> ok
<juancarlospaco> si tenes un Switch en una red, le podes dar bomba con una de esas herramientas, el pobre se le satura la tablita CAM, que es una lista MAC=Boca, y comienza a comportarse como un Hub
<juancarlospaco> entonces todas las password que le manden a algun servo, van a el vago que ataco el switch
<granjero> no se bien la diferencia entre hub y switch
<juancarlospaco> pero bueno, eso ya es otro cuentito...
<granjero> wiki
<juancarlospaco> un Hub es como una zapatilla electrica, repite lo que le llega en todas direcciones
<juancarlospaco> un Switch labura en capa 2, tiene una tabla CAM, MAC=Boca, solo manda la info a la MAC correspondiente
<juancarlospaco> salvo los paquetes que van a 255.255.255.255 que los repite en todas las bocas, excepto por la cual ingreso al switch (horizonte dividido)
<granjero> el tema es que soy un amateur
<juancarlospaco> si
<juancarlospaco> todo depende la vitalidad de la info que manejas
<juancarlospaco> y las probabilidades que eso pase
<juancarlospaco> yo te explico como es nomas, no se ni como termine hablando esto, lol
<juancarlospaco> xD
<juancarlospaco> ಠ_ಠ
<juancarlospaco> a mi me gusta explicar, y que me expliquen, asi se comparte el conocimiento
<granjero> excelente
<granjero> cambio clases de cocina por clases de computacion
<juancarlospaco> soy no0b para otras cosas
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> estaria interesante
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> pasa que siempre es bueno saberlo viste...
<granjero> ahi puse a correr en la laptop el driftnet
<juancarlospaco> ponele el dia de mañana hechan a algun pendejo asistente por k no laburaba nunca, enbroncado se baja un tutorial de taringa y rompe las pelotas
<granjero> y en la de escritorio navego por youtueb
<juancarlospaco> aja
<juancarlospaco> o buscar imagenes y fotos en google
<juancarlospaco> es una ventana negra re triste el programa, pero anda, jajajaja...
<juancarlospaco> si tenes un swtich bueno no deberia aparecer nada
<juancarlospaco> si es un hub, bastante
<granjero> tengo un router inalambrico belkin
<juancarlospaco> puede que no aparesca nada
<juancarlospaco> labura en capa 3 el router
<granjero> eso no se bien que es
<granjero> y  ya es hora que valla a dormir
<juancarlospaco> aja
<juancarlospaco> = digo
<juancarlospaco> ya tamos delirando tecnologia
<juancarlospaco> xD
<granjero> a mi me gusta entender como funcionan las cosas
<granjero> nos vemos!
<juancarlospaco> a mi tambien...
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> =)
<granjero> me fui
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> bueno, cierro el Mosaic Browser, el ICQ, apago el modem de 12Kbaudios y me desconecto de esta BBS
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<Nicomaco> buenas
<Nicomaco> necesito probar unas aplicaciones en unbuntu 64
<Nicomaco> baje la iso desktop de 64 bits
<Nicomaco> tengo un amd 64 y 2 gigas de ram
<Nicomaco> opto por la opcion de probar desde el cd sin instalar
<Nicomaco> bootea, levanta el escritorio y los menues
<Nicomaco> a los 5 segundos crashea metacity y no lo puedo recuperar nunca mas
<Nicomaco> hay alguna opcion para que bootee con otra cosa que no sea metacity ?
<juancarlospaco> usa una Virtualbox... con el de 64 dentro...
<Nicomaco> nunca use virtualbox
<Nicomaco> el paquete que tengo que instalar es este virtualbox-guest-additions ?
<Nicomaco> hay otros 7 pero dicen x86
<Nicomaco> ya encontre ayuda para la instalacion del vb
<Nicomaco> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=VirtualBox
<Nicomaco> en lo apartado http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=VirtualBox
<Nicomaco> perdon
<Nicomaco> en el apartado "Instalación de Guest Additions"
<Nicomaco> es donde yo tendría que poner mi cd que tiene el ubuntu64 ?
<juancarlospaco> busca virtualbox-ose en el software center
<L1pe1> Nicomaco: seguro que lo que te creashea es metacity
<juancarlospaco> despues el cd te lo toma desde la lectora de cd fisica
<L1pe1> Nicomaco: podes hacer: alt+f2 y ahi poner compiz --replace o metacity --replace a ver si revive
<Nicomaco> L1pe1: estoy casi seguro, veo un cartel que dice: "metacity se ha cerrado inesperadamente"
<Nicomaco> despues de eso, se van los menues, no puedo mover el cuadro de dialogo de error y no puedo tipiar nada
<juancarlospaco> gnome-panel muere tambien
<juancarlospaco> estara sana la iso ?
<Nicomaco> yo esperaba solucionarlo con metacity --replace, pero no puedo acceder a una consola, y con f2 no accedo a la terminal
<Nicomaco> probe crear un lanzador en el escritorio, llamando a bash. pero no se ejecuta
<Nicomaco> seria muy bueno saber si la iso esta sana. no encontre el md5 en el lugar donde la baje
<juancarlospaco> correcto
<juancarlospaco> igual la virtualbox no es mala idea
<Nicomaco> la iso es esta: ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso. la baje del sitio oficial
<Nicomaco> donde están los md5 ?
<juancarlospaco> Nicomaco: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<Nicomaco> gracias juancarlospaco, el md5sum mio coincide con la tercera opcion del listado que me pasaste
<Nicomaco> veamos....
<juancarlospaco> ko
<Nicomaco> mi placa de video es un nvidia 6300. vendrá por ese lado el error ?
<juancarlospaco> yo tenia una 6200
<juancarlospaco> ni idea
<Nicomaco> se puede bootear en modo framebuffer ?
<juancarlospaco> si
<juancarlospaco> pero deberia andar
<Nicomaco> y como especifico que quiero frame buffer?
<Nicomaco> con vga=791 ?
<juancarlospaco> fb800x600
<juancarlospaco> vga es vga
<Nicomaco> ok. booteo y aviso como me fue.
<Nicomaco> gracias por todo
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mama21mama> como se traduce "retweeted" ?
<juancarlospaco> los nombres no se traducen
<juancarlospaco> y creo eso es un nombre
<juancarlospaco> una marca
<juancarlospaco> usada como referencia a algo
<juancarlospaco> es como decir Telgopor, telgopor es una marca, pero asi le dicen a la espuma de poliuretano expandido
<mama21mama> si se traduce se llama "retwitteo" y no es nombre.
<mama21mama> el nombre seria twitter.
<juancarlospaco> pero es como decir Dent
<92AACI9W3> :P
<juancarlospaco> pusiste la password donde va el nombre de usuario  :p
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<FREDD2> jajajaj
<FREDD2> es el mismo pass de la tarjeta de credito y del banco donde tengo todos mis ahorros juancarlospaco
<FREDD2> no hay nada de que preocuparse
<juancarlospaco> y si, es que tener ahorros, como esta la situacion, es tener 20 pesos
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<FREDD2> con la mayor de las suerte
<juancarlospaco> es verdad ಥ_ಥ
<juancarlospaco> elejimos mal FREDD2, la posta es ser Camionero o Banquero... (?)
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<FREDD2> si, o sindicalista
<FREDD2> o camionero y sindicalista a la ves
<FREDD2> jajajja
<juancarlospaco> Camionero, Banquero, con 3G+VPN seguir laburando IT tambien
<juancarlospaco> mientras conducia un camion de combustible, LOL
<juancarlospaco> Camionero y Sindicalista digo
<FREDD2> XD
<Guest80032> com traduzco "higher rate limit"
<Guest80032> ?
<juancarlospaco> el limite mas alto del rango
<juancarlospaco> limite mas alto del rango
<juancarlospaco> si algo asi seria
<Guest80032>   "Default IM to buddy is a DM" ?
<juancarlospaco> q?
<juancarlospaco> como se traduce ?
<Guest80032> im = mensageria instantanea
<Guest80032> DM = mensaje directo
<Guest80032> por defecto im ...
<Guest80032> hasta alli llego.
<juancarlospaco> la mensajeria instantanea por defecto para ese amigo es un mensaje directo
<Guest80032> jaja
<mama21mama_> nme lo repites
<mama21mama_> ?
<juancarlospaco> nme lo repites
<mama21mama_> *me
<mama21mama_> la traduccion que hiciste
<juancarlospaco> la mensajeria instantanea por defecto para ese amigo es un mensaje directo
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-24
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<juancarlospaco> Achalay my brother...
<SergioMeneses> juancarlospaco, Achalay?
<SergioMeneses> je!
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<juancarlospaco> ℒ0ℒ
<SergioMeneses> juancarlospaco, jajaja
<juancarlospaco> ~‿~
<granjero> hola canal
<juancarlospaco> hola granjero
<granjero> juancarlospaco,
<granjero> como va?
<juancarlospaco> bien
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> me alegro
<juancarlospaco> cansado, tranki, webeando...
<granjero> yo agotado
<juancarlospaco> vos?, todo bien?, el laburo?
<granjero> comiendo una sopa de arroz
<granjero> el laburo tranqui, hoy funciono todo parece
<granjero> estoy montando n laboratorio con 14 iMacs
<juancarlospaco> eso es bueno
<juancarlospaco> lol !
<juancarlospaco> get a Mac
<juancarlospaco> xD
<granjero> ahora estoy en la parte paja que es armar las mesas
<granjero> a mi no me gusta mucho mac
<granjero> me rompen las bolas sus usuarios
<juancarlospaco> jajajaja...
<granjero> tienen pcs zarpadas
<granjero> y no tienen idea como usarlas
<juancarlospaco> bien
<juancarlospaco> uh
<juancarlospaco> mal
<granjero> vos de que laburas?
<juancarlospaco> y bueno mientras no hagan lio con los datos
<juancarlospaco> :/
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> dejavu
<juancarlospaco> me preguntaste eso la otra noche
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> si
<granjero> ?
<granjero> es mi memoria de pez
<juancarlospaco> soy Admin, de la parte de Linux, seria suplente de la parte de Red
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> culpa de la hierba
<granjero> e una empresa?
<granjero> en
<juancarlospaco> nop, un grupo que trabaja adentro de una universidad
<granjero> en la facultad de agronomia el server es un ubuntu
<granjero> que tienen un samba muy pro armado
<granjero> mucho no me dejaron chusmear =(
<juancarlospaco> agregame al GTalk si queres granjero, es mi nick,  @gmail.com
<juancarlospaco> ajajajaa...
<granjero> no uso gtalk
<granjero> msn
<juancarlospaco> ah
<granjero> el chat de gmail lo uso a veces con amigos
<juancarlospaco> ok
<granjero> ahi te agrego
<juancarlospaco> :p
<granjero> ahi te mande un mail
<juancarlospaco> agregado
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> es muuuuy tranquilo el laburo, no se si eso es bueno o malo...
<juancarlospaco> :/
<granjero> vos estas laburando ahora?
<juancarlospaco> nop
<granjero> yo quiero cambiar de laburo
<granjero> aca me queman mucho
<juancarlospaco> yo quiero cambiar de laburo
<juancarlospaco> aca es demasiado tranquilo
<granjero> donde yo laburo estan buscando un programador para armar una estacion de consulta
<granjero> para los alumnos
<granjero> que vean notas
<granjero> inasistencias
<granjero> etc
<juancarlospaco> mira vos, que bueno
<granjero> y luego agrandarlo para usarlo en las secretarias y departamentos
<granjero> parece que hay alguien dando vueltas pero ya no cumplio el primer plazo
<granjero> asi que no se que onda
<juancarlospaco> uh que mal
<granjero> mal por el
<granjero> =p
<juancarlospaco> yo no se lo suficiente como para agarrar un laburo de programacion, el problema es que aqui, ni hay cursos, ni nadie sabe hacerlo
<granjero> a mi y ami jefe nos pagaron un curso a distancia
<granjero> carrera linux argentina
<juancarlospaco> asi q de autodidacta, solito nomas. me gustaria ir a alguno presencial.
<granjero> pero somos 2 a nombre de uno y se complica porque yo voy mas rápido
<granjero> y no tengo consatncia ademas
<juancarlospaco> ijijijiji
<granjero> a mi me gustaría uno presencial
<granjero> porque las dudas que me van surgiendo al final termino en el foro o aca
<granjero> luego de pasar por google
<juancarlospaco> imaginate que Oracle puso mucha plata en propaganda, para vender un curso de Java y no se hizo, por que no se junta la minima cantidad de gente
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> igual no es lo que mas me gusta Java
<juancarlospaco> yo tengo banda de cursos hechos, de todo un poco
<granjero> a mi me gustaría saber mas
<granjero> pero estoy estudiando agronomia
<granjero> y se me complica con todo
<juancarlospaco> igual aca muchas cosas no las usas en Produccion, o sea, la verdad hay un monton de cosas que tengo la teoria, pero nunca las use en la practica
<juancarlospaco> te entiendo...
<juancarlospaco> se necesitan dias de 48 horas xD
<granjero> la semana tendria que tener 6 dias
<granjero> y 4 ser laborables
<juancarlospaco> jiji
<juancarlospaco> este sabado tengo que ir a trabajar, desde 8am
<granjero> pero la misma cantidad de horas
<granjero> que la luz del dia se valla desfasando
<juancarlospaco> vamos a ordenar un poco los cables en una patchera del core switch, por suerte nos pagan desayuno, almuerzo, y nos dan una viandita chikita
<granjero> yo tengo un quilombo de cables en el rack donde esta el servidor asterix el de camaras y el de datos
<juancarlospaco> es un laburin que no se puede hacer con la red llena de users, y en el laburo no nos podemos quedar de noche
<juancarlospaco> a mi me gusta ordenar y documentar, pero cuando podes desenchufar todo tranquilo
<juancarlospaco> nuestro DVR se le palmo la fuente atx  :/
<granjero> DVR?
<juancarlospaco> digital video recorder
<juancarlospaco> server d camaras
<granjero> tambien con linux lo tienen?
<juancarlospaco> si
<granjero> excelente
<granjero> el server de camaras lo compraron con un paquete win y un soft y una placa
<granjero> no se si la placa esa levanta con linux
<granjero> ni se que placa es ahora
<juancarlospaco> igual creo q la fuente no era conectarle 2 discos mecanicos de 1 tera sata, pero no me hicieron caso, en parte por que la garantia lo cubre
<juancarlospaco> muchas son capturadoras, basadas en el chip BT878, que suele andar en linux
<juancarlospaco> salvo que sean de esas chinas que ni idea...
<granjero> tiene dos conectores tipo vga con cables bnc
<juancarlospaco> aja, este tiene 16 BNC
<granjero> este algo asi
<juancarlospaco> este trae la capturadora integrada al mother
<granjero> este es una pc con una placa que creo es pci express
<juancarlospaco> aja, si este es pci xpress tambien pero integrado
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> es rackeable, de 2U
<granjero> yo me quiero comprar un gabinete raqueable para mi desktop
<granjero> para que no joda mas en el pido
<granjero> piso
<juancarlospaco> sabes que yo tambien...
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> tengo un rackcito abierto de 3U por ahi, pero hay que pintarlo, lol
<juancarlospaco> xD
<granjero> yo lo pienso atornillar en la tapa del escritorio
<juancarlospaco> mi idea era amurarlo, y colocar la PC rackeable ahi
<granjero> viejo
<granjero> yo me voy a la cama
<juancarlospaco> ok
<granjero> =)
<granjero> nos vemos
<juancarlospaco> suerte che
<juancarlospaco> nos vemo
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<xusuario> hola alguien sabe en que se basan las bersiones de linux cuando son beta alfa rc1 goldmaster etc.etc.
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
 * mama21mama 2.6.38-rc6-git3 alguien parcheo el kernel?
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mama21mama> quiero usar el 2.6.38 pero el parche ese me da fiaca
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> ☠☠☠ Kernel Panic ☠☠☠
<Tomastomas3> una pregunta... puede ser que no funcione la memoria de intercambio como usuario sin privilegios?
<FREDD2> Tomastomas3, la swap anda con cualquier usuario
<FREDD2> seguramente la tenes desactivada, supongo
<Tomastomas3> mmm ta frenada en 0
<Tomastomas3> y esta re lenta
<FREDD2> la tenes desactivada
<Tomastomas3> como la activo?
<FREDD2> swapon
<FREDD2> sabes cual es la particiion de swap¿?
<Tomastomas3> sip
<FREDD2> swapon /dev/sda*
<Tomastomas3>  a ver
<FREDD2> remplaza el sda por la particion
<Tomastomas3> invalida argument
<Tomastomas3> argumento invalido
<FREDD2> claro, tenes que reemplazar el sda* por tu particion
<Tomastomas3> mm para estar seguro como me fijo cual es la swap no tengo el gparted
<FREDD2> fdisk -l
<Tomastomas3> sda2
<Tomastomas3> extendida
<Tomastomas3> sda1 lvm
<Tomastomas3> sda5 linux
<FREDD2> debe decir linux swap
<Tomastomas3> no ta?
<Tomastomas3> no dice nada desaparecio?
<FREDD2> si existia tiene que estar
<FREDD2> pegame todo lo que dice
<Tomastomas3> claro que existia
<FREDD2> fdisk -l
<Tomastomas3> estoy en otra pc porque esta re lenta
<Tomastomas3> te lo tipeo mas o menos
<FREDD2> no deberia estar lenta igual eh
<Tomastomas3> sda1 linux LVM
<Tomastomas3> sda2 Extendida
<Tomastomas3> sda5 Linux
<FREDD2> /dev/sda6             852         982     1052194+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Tomastomas3> tiene un asterisco en sda1
<FREDD2> algo asi deberia decir
<Tomastomas3> no dice eso
<Tomastomas3> nada de swap
<FREDD2> se te borro
<FREDD2> jajaajja
<FREDD2> tenes que hacerte una
<Tomastomas3> jaja no me parece gracioso
<Tomastomas3> jajaj
<Tomastomas3> chet
<Tomastomas3> y ahora...
<FREDD2> de todas maneras, deberia funcionar no muy lenta eh
<FREDD2> se empieza a poner lenta cuando abris muchas cosas y no tiene donde mandarlo
<Tomastomas3> funciona pero tarda cada vez qeu clic 2 segundos
<Tomastomas3> es muchoooo
<FREDD2> claro
<Tomastomas3> no entiendo como pudo borrarce
<FREDD2> la swap se encarga de tenerte las aplicaciones usadas en cache
<FREDD2> algo medio difcil de explicar
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-25
<FREDD2> no se deberia borrar
<Tomastomas3> esta en 0
<FREDD2> claro esta en 0 por que no hay swap alguna
<FREDD2> es como si usaras la pc sin las memos colocadas
<Tomastomas3> jaja pero me funcionaba hasta recien
<Tomastomas3> claro
<Tomastomas3> pondre el cdde recuperacion
<FREDD2> lo vas a tener que hacer la swap
<FREDD2> desde un live cd
<mama21mama> redimenciona la particion con gparted
<mama21mama> y creas la swap.
<FREDD2> no vas a poder
<Tomastomas3> okas 1 Gb
<Tomastomas3> maso no?
<FREDD2> no podes, tiene que ser de live cd
<Tomastomas3> tengo el live
<mama21mama> es la ram + 30% creo
<FREDD2> si, dale lo que quieras de swap
<FREDD2> gparted live, no se si existe aun
<mama21mama> si lo instalas
<Tomastomas3> sip lo tengo tambien pero ese me complica
<mama21mama> y lo tienes
<Tomastomas3> le pongo el ubuntu live
<FREDD2> no puede desmontar una unidad en uso, por eso no va a poder desde ubuntu mismo
<FREDD2> claro, lo pones en modo live, y de ahi haces todo
<mama21mama> claro
<Tomastomas3> si si
<Tomastomas3> la reinicio con live
<Tomastomas3> y la hago
<FREDD2> asi es
<Tomastomas3> en la extendida o en la primaria
<FREDD2> donde te quede comodo
<mama21mama> en donde tengas mas tamaño
<mama21mama> redimencionas
<Tomastomas3> okas
<Tomastomas3> en linux LVM
<FREDD2> en cualquiera, da lo mismo
<mama21mama> va a tradar un poquito depende le hardisk
<mama21mama> *tardar
<mama21mama> xD
<Tomastomas3> es de 8000 teras
<Tomastomas3> no mentira
<FREDD2> XDDDDD
<FREDD2> si es asi, 3 dias
<FREDD2> minimo
<FREDD2> jajajajaja
<mama21mama> espero que tengas ups en el medio del proceso.
<FREDD2> se
<FREDD2> jajaaja
<FREDD2> un grupo electrogeno
<mama21mama> xD
<Tomastomas3> jjajaj
<mama21mama> kernel panic - filesystem corrupt
<mama21mama> xD
<FREDD2> en el mejor de los casos
<Tomastomas3> jajja un cluster solo
<Tomastomas3> y lo tiras a la mierd
<FREDD2> por eso amo a windows, lo hace todo solo (?)
<Tomastomas3> windon sabe
<Tomastomas3> vos no te preocupes
<Tomastomas3> jaja
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<Tomastomas3> ahora si estoy hasta las bola
<Tomastomas3> sssssss
<Tomastomas3> no se puede redimencionar la particion mas grande
<Tomastomas3> me sale un signo de admiracion en sda1
<Tomastomas3> boot,lvm2 de 75 Gb
<Tomastomas3> :'(
<FREDD2> mmm
<FREDD2> no tenes otro disco?
<Tomastomas3> esta roto?
<FREDD2> no, no te deja anda saber por que
<FREDD2> nunca use gparted
<Tomastomas3> bueno la hago en extendida
<Tomastomas3> no, tiene 243
<Tomastomas3> Mb
<mama21mama> listo upgradie el wordpress a 3.1
<mama21mama> bajon es cuando modificas cosas...
<FREDD2> pivot rulez
<mama21mama> eso?
<mama21mama> me suena.
<FREDD2> otro blog
<FREDD2> pero sin db
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> FREDD2, si usa bd
<mama21mama> pero ya soy incha de drupal
<FREDD2> a, la nueva si
<FREDD2> pero es opcional
<FREDD2> funca sin sql
<mama21mama> mira vos
<mama21mama> no sabia de ese.
<FREDD2> la nueva version es media lerda
<FREDD2> pero es rc
<FREDD2> la anterior andaba bien fluida
<mama21mama> lerda con bd o sin bd?
<FREDD2> ambas
<FREDD2> no se por que
<FREDD2> pero tmb, mi server es chico
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<FREDD2> un p3 con memos jodidas
<FREDD2> print server, http, ftp router
<FREDD2> no recuerdo si tiene algo mas
<mama21mama> seamonkey server probaste?
<FREDD2> no
<mama21mama> a lo mejor el apache te come la ram
<FREDD2> que es? http¿
<mama21mama> servidor http
<FREDD2> no, uso lighttpd
<mama21mama> a bien
<mama21mama> ese lighttpd
<FREDD2> el apache si, te debora la pc
<mama21mama> usa .htaccess de apache?
<FREDD2> asi es
<mama21mama> :o
<mama21mama> interesante
<mama21mama> el monkey server todavia no lo implementaron
<FREDD2> aaa, el monkey
<FREDD2> si, lo use
<FREDD2> excelente
<FREDD2> monkey server
<FREDD2> ligero ligero ligero
<FREDD2> lastima que no corria sobre kernel 2.6
<mama21mama> que te tiraba?
<mama21mama> 2.6.29
<mama21mama> para arriba
<FREDD2> no recuerdo, hace unos años ya
<FREDD2> lo usaba sobre woody
<mama21mama> lo hizo un chileno
<mama21mama> no pudo participar en algo parecido por no saber C
<mama21mama> y se lo hizo-
<mama21mama> cuando aprendio C
<mama21mama> xD
<FREDD2> si, lo se
<FREDD2> un groxo el flaco
<FREDD2> es muy versatil
<FREDD2> pero lighttpd es superior, y no roba tantos recursos
<mama21mama> o sea lighttpd come meno que seamonkey?
<mama21mama> *menos
<FREDD2> ahi no mas andara
<FREDD2> no quise decir que consuma menos, que consume poco
<FREDD2> me explique mal
<FREDD2> XD
<mama21mama> a
<FREDD2> hace poco lo probe sobre DSL linux y no pude hacerlo funcar con php
<mama21mama> habria que hacer la prueba con top
<FREDD2> por eso no intente mas con monkey
<mama21mama> yo si lo hice andar con php
<mama21mama> pero me jodio la parte que no toma los .htaccess de apache
<FREDD2> sobre DSL?
<mama21mama> sobre puppy lucid 511
<FREDD2> claro, debe estar mejor empaquetado
<FREDD2> dsl no tiene herramientas de desarrollo tmp
<mama21mama> lo baje y lo compile
<FREDD2> se complica compilar
<FREDD2> ja
<FREDD2> te gane de mano
<mama21mama> pero es simple poner la config de php
<mama21mama> solo editar una linea
<mama21mama> bueno voy a cenar
<FREDD2> si, pero dsl esta muy desfasado
<FREDD2> provecho
<juancarlospaco> ಠ_ಠ
<juancarlospaco> que stress q tengo, me canse...   se quemo el Switch Layer 3 del Core de distribucion, se revento la placa supervisora, migramos todo el Core en 45 Minutos a unos ciscos sacados de un Lab
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> hahahahahahaah
<juancarlospaco> ಠ_ಠ
<juancarlospaco> Cisco Catalyst 5500 se fue al Cielo de los Routers
<FREDD2> o al infierno
<juancarlospaco> :(
<FREDD2> salen caros esos bichitos
<juancarlospaco> encima el primer boludo en entrar a la oficina dice " no anda el MSN, que pasa ? "
<FREDD2> al infierno te van a mandar a vos si se jode otro
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<FREDD2> si, hay cada pelotudo
<juancarlospaco> deci que teniamos unas startup-config recientes
<FREDD2> hace un tiempo donde laburaba, (yo nada que ver con esto) habian puesto el proxy cache
<juancarlospaco> sino minga nos ivamos acordar que vlan va en cada puerto
<FREDD2> entro uno como loco que no podia entrar a su pagina porno preferida
<FREDD2> todo esto en una clinica, cabe aclarar
<juancarlospaco> :/
<juancarlospaco> que nadie haga lio por que no hay spanning tree ahora...
<juancarlospaco> uh, tampoco quedo conectado a la ups
<juancarlospaco> bue, mañana sera otro dia
<FREDD2> que dios nos ampare!
<juancarlospaco> ~‿~
<juancarlospaco> ☠
<FREDD2> y bue, el otro dia dijiste que era muy tranquilo tu trabajo
<juancarlospaco> meh, si por lo menos me pagaran como corresponde...
<juancarlospaco> :/
<juancarlospaco> es muy tranquilo igual
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> :)
<FREDD2> si, te embolas no hacer nada
<FREDD2> y si te achanchas es peor
<FREDD2> no te da ganas de hacer nada
<juancarlospaco> siempre estoy haciendo algo
<juancarlospaco> pero igual
<FREDD2> yy, son trabajos sedentarios
<FREDD2> no hay nada que hacerle a eso
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> q buena peli Echelon Conspiracy... la vi ayer a la noche
<FREDD2> no la vi
<FREDD2> hace mil años que no miro pelis
<FREDD2> que edad tenes juancarlospaco ?
<juancarlospaco> yo solo miro alguna ocasionalmente mientras hago otra cosa en el otro monitor...
<juancarlospaco> no miro TV
<FREDD2> no, tmp yo, ni tengo tele
<juancarlospaco> tengo 26, pero me dan bastante menos
<juancarlospaco> no tengo tele tampoco
<juancarlospaco> me gustan las pelis medio geek nomas  :P
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> si, aparte no hay mucho para mirar
<FREDD2> mis viejos tienen direc tv y te terminas enchufando con discovery
<FREDD2> animal planet o history
<FREDD2> 3 canales usas de los no se cuanto tiene
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> http://www.cuevana.tv/peliculas/3251/echelon-conspiracy/
<juancarlospaco> " modelo ruso: si anda no lo toques "
<FREDD2> XD
<mama21mama> aqui se le ponen cooler a los Routers
<mama21mama> el cooler del procesador arriba del router
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mama21mama> por que los fabricantes los hacen con vencimiento de hardware.
<mama21mama> lo hacen adrede que se rompan.
<juancarlospaco> el que yo digo es grande: http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&source=imghp&biw=1920&bih=1018&q=cisco+catalyst+5500&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<mama21mama> entonces asi calientan menos.
<juancarlospaco> :p
<mama21mama> importante
<juancarlospaco> tiene A/C, igual es de 1990
<mama21mama> le daban mantenimiento?
<juancarlospaco> aja
<mama21mama> me da la imprecion que es medio antiguo
<mama21mama> por lo grande.
<mama21mama> puede ser?
<juancarlospaco> es de 1990
<juancarlospaco> aprox
<mama21mama> asi se jode eso se quedan todos sin red?
<mama21mama> no esta mal echa la red?
<mama21mama> o bien echa pero no precavida.
<juancarlospaco> si se jode eso se queda sin red
<juancarlospaco> es el switch core
<juancarlospaco> es el nucleo de switching
<mama21mama> por eso digo.... no deberia ser asi.
<juancarlospaco> no esta mal hecha, es una red dividida en las 3 capas, capa de acceso (dispocitivos SOHO), distribucion (Administrables), Core (Enterprise)
<mama21mama> te imaginas eso en un banco?
<mama21mama> te echan al otro dia.
<juancarlospaco> deberia tener redundancia, pero son equipos caros
<mama21mama> aqui un gordo amigo usa esto http://www.adrianbaugh.org.uk/technology/graphics/router2.jpg
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> el cooler encima del router
<juancarlospaco> nah, aca se les "cae el sistema" al banco y esta todo el dia sin laburar... ya me ha pasado
<juancarlospaco> el equipo en si tiene redundancia, pero ya es re viejo pobre... igual es carisimo
<juancarlospaco> esta EOL
<mama21mama> 1990 a 2011 no duro nada.
<mama21mama> 21 años av si es bastante
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> es para empresas que cambian todo cada 10 años, como mucho
<juancarlospaco> esta End Of Life por parte de Cisco...
<juancarlospaco> ademas estos equipos  no se suelen detener jamas hasta que se cambian por otros
<mama21mama> o sea era una red centralizada
<mama21mama> por eso fallo todos los equipos.
<mama21mama> no?
<juancarlospaco> todas las redes bien armadas son centralizadas
<juancarlospaco> se les llama redes jerarquizadas
<mama21mama> bien ando preguntando or que me gusta las redes aunque no tengo experiencia y no se un pomo.
<juancarlospaco> pero puede tener redundancia, sucede que son equipos caros, te compras un auto y te sobra con lo que salen
<juancarlospaco> esta bien :)
<juancarlospaco> sucede que estos equipos son donados
<mama21mama> yo aria una decentralizada
<mama21mama> si cae algo siga andando.
<mama21mama> pero ando pensando como.
<juancarlospaco> depende que tan grande sea
<juancarlospaco> llega un punto que no podes
<mama21mama> o sea que la mitad se caiga y la otra no.
<juancarlospaco> y no hablo de extremos muy grandes
<juancarlospaco> asi es una red jerarquica: http://apalacioss.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/1242.jpg
<juancarlospaco> hay en la imagen tiene 2 switch core redundantes
<juancarlospaco> nosotros teniamos 1
<mama21mama> comprendo
<juancarlospaco> por que necesitas tener Vlans
<mama21mama> yo pensaba dos de esos.
<juancarlospaco> que son sub redes virtuales, subredes logicas en la misma seccion fisica de la red
<juancarlospaco> sino viene un lokito con IP fija se conecta a tu red y te voltea tu servidor central
<juancarlospaco> por IP duplicada
<juancarlospaco> pero para pasar de una Vlan a otra hay que pasar por un Router
<juancarlospaco> que son los cosos que estan en el Core
<mama21mama> bueno queda demostrado que todo lo que sale a internet puede ser bloqueado.
<mama21mama> como lo que hacen los de anonimos
<juancarlospaco> pero a su vez puede venir un lokito y te enchufa un cable de red de una boca a otra Vlan, y hace un circulo, un Loop, y no anda nada
<juancarlospaco> para eso se necesita el Spanning Tree, que detecta esos Loop y baja el enlace que hace Loop
<juancarlospaco> y cosas como esas los router chiquitos no tienen, menos pa tanto volumen de trafico
<mama21mama> a..ja
<juancarlospaco> nunca enchufaste un cable que sale de un switch de vuelta al propio switch ?
<mama21mama> http://drupal.org/index.html
<juancarlospaco> hace lucesitas de colores y no anda mas
<mama21mama> andan migrando a git
<juancarlospaco> lol
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> nunca enchufe no
<mama21mama> xD
<juancarlospaco> 12 Hs me parece una guasada, pero bueno es Voluntariado, esta bien igual
<juancarlospaco> ponerte la misma IP manualmente que tu servidor, te conectas a la red y volteas el servidor
<mama21mama> :o git lo creo el linux
<mama21mama> *linus
<mama21mama> ptm gato este me rompe las bolas.-
<mama21mama> parece lima nueva...
<mama21mama> a cada rato morfa.
<juancarlospaco> jajaja
<mama21mama> es un gato bebe de color negro.
<mama21mama> macho.
<juancarlospaco> :)
<mama21mama> hice un video xD
<juancarlospaco> que copado
<mama21mama> chupandome la oreja el tonto se cree que es la teta de la madre
<juancarlospaco> yo tenia un perro antes de mudarme
<mama21mama> a..vos sabes
<juancarlospaco> jajajja
<mama21mama> ahora el peroo me trae la pelotita
<mama21mama> antes no
<mama21mama> se la tiraba y no al la deolvia xD
<mama21mama> aprendio el loco
<juancarlospaco> no, el gato sabia, pero se hacia del boludo para salir en internet
<juancarlospaco> xD
<mama21mama> claro
<mama21mama> mas vivo el chabomba que yo xD
<mama21mama> no la pense por ese lado xD
<juancarlospaco> :)
 * mama21mama creando un repositorio git
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mama21mama> http://www.slideshare.net/gnrfan/minitutorial-de-git
<mama21mama> xD
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<argentico75> hola
<argentico75> hay alguien que me pueda dar una mano?
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> holaz
<argentico75> hola jc
<argentico75> che, tengo xubuntu y todo estaba bien y de buenas a primera
<argentico75> me desaparecio la placa de red
<argentico75> ifconfig me da solo "lo"
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<argentico75> reinicie, puse otra plaquita en su lugar pero nada
<argentico75> las configuraciones DHCP quedaron bien como antes, pero no-plaqueishon
<argentico75> que puede ser?
<juancarlospaco> en /etc/network/interfaces debe de existir una linea que sea como:  auto eth0
<juancarlospaco> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<argentico75> si, ahi si figuran esas cosas
<argentico75> y en etc/resolve tambien dice lo que tiene que decir
<argentico75> pero en ifconfig nada
<argentico75> puede haberse desinstalado el modulo?
<juancarlospaco> dale en terminal
<juancarlospaco> lspci | grep thernet
<argentico75> nada. no ta
<argentico75> desaparecio el modulo
<argentico75> y como se instala sin conexion?
<argentico75> o re instala, porque lo tenia
<juancarlospaco> no esta andando la placa de red pci
<juancarlospaco> dale en terminal
<juancarlospaco> lshw -c ethernet
<juancarlospaco> no
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> perdon
<juancarlospaco> era
<juancarlospaco> lshw -c network
<juancarlospaco> :P
<argentico75> nada
<juancarlospaco> que mal
<juancarlospaco> :/
<juancarlospaco> probalo de LiveCD, si no anda asi, es lo mas probable que sea problema de hardwares...
<argentico75> si, hice eso y no hace nada
<juancarlospaco> si de live no anda... probable problema de hardware
<FREDD2> juancarlospaco, :P
<FREDD2> con ifconfig eth0 up no funca?
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<juancarlospaco> si no lo ve con lspci, lshw, ni de live...
<FREDD2> aaa
<FREDD2> perdon
<FREDD2> :P
<juancarlospaco> ಥ_ಥ
<FREDD2> ethernet is dead
<juancarlospaco> ☠ Eth0 ☠
<FREDD2> no le gusto la idea de que se muriera
<juancarlospaco> ಠ_ಠ
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama .:camciabe el color de la fuente por que no se quien me menciono http://twitpic.com/43omr8
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> bzr branch http://mamalibre.2.je/bzr/pastebin
<mama21mama> mi bazzar
<mama21mama> pondre otro code asi lo modificamos juntos.
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mama21mama> pondre el xrec que usa el ffmpeg
<mama21mama> y le ire haciendo una gui en un panel.
<mama21mama> lo que no se que lnguaje usare
<juancarlospaco> depende que tanto te quieras complicar
<juancarlospaco> Zenity
<juancarlospaco> Xmenu
<juancarlospaco> python?
<mama21mama> lo menos posible
<mama21mama> solo quiero un icono en el panel que active un comando.
<juancarlospaco> zenity
<mama21mama> si?
<mama21mama> bueno luego del balo que tengo los pelos duros
<mama21mama> leere algo.
<mama21mama> deeso.
<mama21mama> balo = baño
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> granjero todo viento
<granjero> juancarlospaco,
<granjero> viento en popa
<granjero> a toda vela
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> sin luz electrica entons
<juancarlospaco> :p
<juancarlospaco> jajajaja  xD
<granjero> =P
<mama21mama> bzr branch http://mamalibre.2.je/bzr/xrec
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> el que quiera sumarse bienvenido.
<mama21mama> tengo ganas de un boton "rec" y otro "pasue/stop"
<mama21mama> *pause
<juancarlospaco> fijate xmenu
<mama21mama> si por que el otro no lo tengo.
<mama21mama> a ver.
<juancarlospaco> sudo apt-get install xmenu && xmenu --help
<mama21mama> ando en puppy lupu 520
<juancarlospaco> esta tambien
<juancarlospaco> ese esta en todos lados es re comunacho
<mama21mama> http://twitpic.com/43qbp3
<mama21mama> si seguro
<juancarlospaco> weechat o irssi
<juancarlospaco> ?
<mama21mama> irssi
<mama21mama> istanbul
<mama21mama> me dijero ntambien
<mama21mama> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/Istanbul
<mama21mama> xD pero yo quiero de cero .
<juancarlospaco> de cero que ?
<mama21mama> el icono
<mama21mama> Istanbul esta echo
<juancarlospaco> jaja
<mama21mama> :|
<juancarlospaco> con xmenu haces menus graficos a partir de un script bash
<mama21mama> si dejame ver
<juancarlospaco> le pones comandos asi:
<juancarlospaco> "Apagar el Monitor":"xset dpms force off"
<juancarlospaco> es un ejemplo
<juancarlospaco> fue el ultimo programa basado en bash que hice antes de aprender python, contaba fotocopias
<juancarlospaco> para una fotocopiadora en una escuela, lastima lo perdi, no se que lo hice...
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-26
<mama21mama> ando creando el icono en glade :D
<juancarlospaco> el desodorante de ambiente?
<juancarlospaco> :p
<mama21mama> jaj
<mama21mama> ya veras ay veras
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> busca el spec del icono de notificaciones de canonical, es re facil de usar la libreria
<juancarlospaco> pasa que a mi no me gusta meter programas ahi, pero una vez la probe y estaba buena...
<juancarlospaco> yo usaba el WxGlade, es mas facil
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, http://twitpic.com/43r0pm
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<juancarlospaco> parece el ojo de Hal9000
<mama21mama> ups
<mama21mama> y que onda juancarlospaco ?
<mama21mama> si mortal combat viste?
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> jaja
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
 * mama21mama voy a cenar; ando estancado...  che miren mi proyecto $bzr branch http://mamalibre.2.je/bzr/xrec 
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mama21mama> y juancarlospaco que tul?
<juancarlospaco> m
<juancarlospaco> Tul es un tipo de tela sintetica...
<juancarlospaco> testeando Unity 2D  ^‿^
<mama21mama> mmm
<juancarlospaco> mmmmmm
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama :. twitter.com die?
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<FREDD2> :P
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<FREDD2> que hace loco
<FREDD2> todo en orden?
<juancarlospaco> no estoy loco, mi psiquiatra me dijo que estoy bien, solo por que veo elefantes rosa voladores no significa que este loco
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<juancarlospaco> investigando para ver si puedo hacer un software que haga backup de las running-config de los routers cisco
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<FREDD2> jajaja
<FREDD2> le queres sacar el laburo a la gente!
<FREDD2> te van a linchar!
<juancarlospaco> jo, a quien ?
<FREDD2> a los que hacen back ups
<juancarlospaco> si yo y otra persona los manejamos nomas a la infraestructura de red
<juancarlospaco> es para aprender, y automatizar
<juancarlospaco> es q algunos no tienen para SSH, solo telnet
<FREDD2> uu
<FREDD2> que bodrio telnet
<juancarlospaco> sep
<juancarlospaco> y si te olvidas de darle:   do write
<juancarlospaco> ni te cuento
<FREDD2> jajaja
<FREDD2> si...es arcaico ya
<juancarlospaco> una vez se nos corto la energia electrica y la config no estaba guardada...
<FREDD2> del paleosoico
<FREDD2> no tienen ups grandes?
<juancarlospaco> si y no
<juancarlospaco> hay uno mostrossso donado, pero los ingenieros electricos no saben conectarlo...
<FREDD2> justo en el que estaban metiendo mano, no tenia
<juancarlospaco> asi que tenemos un par apc que estan re baqueta
<juancarlospaco> eramos tan pobresss...
<juancarlospaco> xD
<FREDD2> see
<FREDD2> eso pasa en todos lados
<FREDD2> cti (hoy claro) por ej. para las centrales
<FREDD2> tenian unos equipos viejos, y la parte de aire, unos equipos mas viejos aun
<FREDD2> dos por tres se jodian los aires, y sas, se quedaban sin cobertura muchas zonas
<juancarlospaco> este ups se saco andando, y es muy grande, y los electricos dicen que no saben como se conecta, el fabricante dice que esta EOL, ahi esta, oxidandose
<FREDD2> jajajaaj
<FREDD2> que me lo regalen, lo paso a buscar!
<juancarlospaco> si tenes grua y camion...
<FREDD2> consigo!
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<FREDD2> llamo a los mueve cosas
<juancarlospaco> :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> THIS IS THE BEST U CAN GET http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
<juancarlospaco> ò_Ó
<FREDD2> ????
<juancarlospaco> guada
<juancarlospaco> guada faq
<FREDD2> guadaña
<juancarlospaco> estos bot no dejan codear trankilo...
<FREDD2> see, aparte medio maricon
<FREDD2> "chocolate man"
<FREDD2> poco varonil
<mama21mama> supongo que si pega un botnet debe ser serio el script
<mama21mama> no se.
<juancarlospaco> meh
<juancarlospaco> en otros SO se usa mucho eso de bajar de sitios k nadie conoce
<mama21mama> claro si
<mama21mama> mejor sitio malo conocido que sitio malo por conocer xD
<juancarlospaco> aja
<juancarlospaco> se phishing
<juancarlospaco> onda
<mama21mama> si le das click y la cuenta bancri se le suma al negro chololate
<juancarlospaco> megaupload1.com  gigazize.com
<juancarlospaco> lol
<mama21mama> *bancaria
<mama21mama> por ejemplo ese http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar poede ser redirigido via htaccess a el click de google
<mama21mama> uno piensa que es un archivo pero le dio click a la publicidad.
<mama21mama> no se si funcionara asi.
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> mmm
<juancarlospaco> mmm
<juancarlospaco> por alguna razon algunos lanzadores con muchos parametros no funcionan en Unity-2D
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<d3> hola gente una alluda por favo
<d3> r
<Debian_> :)
<sebikul> !ask, d3
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-21
<tabata> hola
<tabata> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<tabata> hay alguien ahi?
<german_> Tengo un problema, cuando quiero desintalar o instalar algun paquete .deb me tira lo siguiente: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place y no me deja instalar o desintalar ¿alguien me podria ayudar?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-23
<macjack> estimados colegas
<macjack> les quiero hacer una pregunta: como hago un archivo .sh ejecutable?
<macjack> estimados sres. tengo una dudad que no me permite continuar con mi trabajo
<V16K21> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-24
<Z37A> Hola gente
<naudy> buenas noches
<naudy> saludos a todos
<Z37A> Alguno me podra confirmar si hoy se hace reunion por ubuconf?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, ¿cómo están todos? ¿cómo están todos?
<Z37A> Hola CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> Z37A: tengo entendido que se hace hoy a las 23:00hs. pero siempre se retrasa un poco...
<Z37A> 23hs uruguay o ARG?
<CarlosNeyPastor> calculo que comenzara a las 23:30
<Z37A> si es ARG falta casi 1 hora!
<Z37A> Genial, me da tiempo para lavar los platos jaja, esto de vivir solo.....
<CarlosNeyPastor> me dijeron que era a las 23:00 Uruguay
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy de Uruguay
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿tu?
<Z37A> Argentina
<Z37A> vengo en 5 min
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok...
<Z37A> CarlosNeyPastor, me parece que hoy no hay reunion
<Z37A> Guillermo (unimix) no me contesto mi sms, y euzko me dijo que recien llega y esta detonado! No se quienes mas estaran
<Rubianes> hola
<Rubianes> virusuy: sabes algo si hay reunion?
<virusuy> Rubianes: Negativo
<virusuy> no se
<Rubianes> bueno entonces vuelvo mas tarde....
<Rubianes> que ni volvi a casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> Z37A: parece que no
<CarlosNeyPastor> Z37A: me parece que la anterior también no se hizo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿sabes si hay fecha de otra?
<Z37A> puede ser, yo ultimamente venia complicado, hoy pude, pero bue....
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se, estube un poco complicado este ultimo tiempo y no podia conectarme para las reuniones
<CarlosNeyPastor> Z34A: una pregunta, ¿cuál es el canal offtopic de argentina?
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque intente el que dice la barra superior y no me conecta a nada.
<Z37A> CarlosNeyPastor, el unico canal irc es este
<Z37A> el offtopic ese es de los LoCos de habla hispana
<Z37A> bueno, me tengo que ir a dormir, mañana a trabajar, nos vemos!
<CarlosNeyPastor> como seria el nombre del canal?
<Z37A> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me deja unirme
<Z37A> Te veo en ese canal!
<Z37A> ahh pro que es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi no me aparece...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahhhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> cambiaron el nombre y no sabia
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias!
<Z37A> parece, che me voy hablamos en otra ocacion chau!
<CarlosNeyPastor> con razon no entraba
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos vemos, que pases bien
<Guest90091> eyyy buenas nochies!
<Guest90091> alguien tiene problemas con el layout de gmail y de google en general en la última version de chrome?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-26
<rolonavarta> Buenas, alguno conoce algun software para llevar ventas, compras y stock, q sea sencillo ? es para una pequeña libreria
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-18
<boottella_> hola gente, estoy tratando de instalar ubuntu en una netbook con windows7
<boottella_> desde usb
<boottella_> pero me tira un error  ibu part-man trash
<boottella_> o algo asi
<boottella_> me darían una mano con esto?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-19
<manou> Buenas, alguien por aca ?
<manou> Necesito poner el puntero del cursor transparente para un usuario determinado, saben si es posible hacerlo ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-21
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web_> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-22
<juanC> ¿Alguien sabe sobre automatización de Radios con Rivendell?
<invitado_web> BUENAS NOCHES
<invitado_web> ALGUIEN SABE COMO UNO PUEDE FORMAR PARTE DE UBUNTU
<nmvs> Hola
<nmvs> quien me da ua mano
<nmvs> una mano
<nmvs> para la instalacion de XD WINE
<nmvs> dx wine
<nmvs> ^^
<sismo> nmvs: no se que es dx wine
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-23
<Mariano_> hola
<Hectorivand> Buenas
 * Hectorivand esta aburrido
<insanne> alguien presente?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-24
<invitado_web> hola?
<invitado_web> hay alguien? no se muy bien como funciona esto
<invitado_web> tengo una pequeña duda
<invitado_web> Hola, que tal? Hace poquito me pase a ubuntu, me encanto, mucho mas simple que linux. Me surgio un solo problemita, y es que tengo muchos favoritos del internet explorer que arrestre de la pc anterior, son archivos '.url' que antes podia abrir con el firefox sin problemas, y ahora no. Puede parecer una boludez, pero la verdad que me la complica un monton. Tiene alguna solucion? Gracias de antemano, saludos!
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-17
<stick_> holaa
<invitado_web> buenas tardes a todos
<invitado_web> quisiera consultar sobre una netbook DELL que tiene doble tarjeta (intel integrada+nvidia) y nunca he podido correr ninguna aplicación como juegos
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-18
<invitado_web> Buenos dias
<invitado_web> no se muy bien como usar este medio pero tengo un problema, hace ya dos semanas que la impresora aparece como pausada y no puedo imprimir nada en soporte ubuntu
<invitado_web> alguien sabe al respecto
<invitado_web> o cual es la forma de consultar sobre esto?
<invitado_web> gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-23
<felix__> hola
<felix__> alguien puede ayudarme?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-02-17
<todoparaelbano> que tal con ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-02-23
<alexisbenzoni> hola gente
<alexisbenzoni> che alguno sabe de algun canal para programacion y diseño web
<alexisbenzoni> #DALnetAyuda
#ubuntu-ar 2017-02-23
<adreba> aaa
<theShirbiny> adreba: \o/
<adreba> from?
<theShirbiny> adreba: Earth
<adreba> hhhh me to
<theShirbiny> :D
<theShirbiny> What brings you here adreba? :D
<adreba> i went to learn c/c++
<theShirbiny> try #programming and #friendly-coders :)
<adreba> thanks
<adreba> you speak other
<adreba> ?
<theShirbiny> I speak English and Arabic
<theShirbiny> I joined this channel by mistake :)
<adreba> mo to
<adreba> kayfa 7alok bi5ayr?
<theShirbiny> tamam :)
<theShirbiny> You're from US?
<adreba> morocco
<theShirbiny> ah, join us in #linuxac :)
<adreba> ok
<adreba> كيف يمكن ان اوجه لك الكلام
